# martial arts sponsorship



## TallAdam85 (Sep 25, 2003)

Not sure where this would fall so I put it in hear but any way maybe you guys can help me out with this  martial arts sponsorship. Now I compete from any where between 1-4 times a month a tournament. Now after a while it gets kinda hard to pay for all them. Now I have gone to some tournaments where people had martial arts sponsors. Now I am just wondering does any one know how i could get martial arts sponsorship or know of any companys that do sponorship?

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2003)

Did you have any luck?


----------



## stickarts (Nov 2, 2003)

do you own your own school or train at someone elses? sometimes the school owner may help sponsor you. (even if they only help out a little, every bit helps!)


----------

